# Sunshine Village Vs Marmot Basin



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I totally disagree.

Marmot is a very fun place to go to.

Give sunshine alot more credit although. I don't think your finding the good runs. Have you been to backdoor? Seen their park? What about the steep quality runs in goats eye.

Skiout? Damn thats a pretty fun way to finish the day!


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah I disagree on a couple of points there for Sunshine (never been to marmot so can't really say about that).

-gondola from base can also be considered a con, when you realize that if you're trying to get first tracks, you have to take into account a 20+ min trip up to the base, and a potential lineup to even get on the Gondola. Also, if you say pack a lunch and leave it in your car, that's about an hour round trip to come down for lunch.

- Stuck up skiers? Must have been your personal experience, I chat with everyone on the lifts there and generally there are chill people. Then again, I almost NEVER ski on weekends being a local, as that's when you get the more stuck up city crowd.

-Groomed runs are for beginners? I don't really get that logic, but you can't control mother nature, when it dumps, Goatseye glades are incredible. As mentioned by YanTheMan, it sounds like you missed a lot of the good runs. Find a local next time and ask for some tips!


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Steezey said:


> Marmot con's
> - Pretty much no parks, but why would you go to a mountain to ride park.
> - Expensive food, beer, tickets if you get caught speeding.


-Though I agree that a good enough mountain doesn't need the best park, it really does make those slushy / icy days when everything is all tracked out a bit more fun as there is still something fun to hit.

Tickets if you get caught speeding??? Um, welcome to the highway... Where DON'T you get a ticket when caught speeding? 

There is a well-known blitz in April, watch out all along the trans canada right now.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

What are you talking about Marmot good snow and Sunshine all groomers?
Did you know Sunshine gets almost 3X the snow Marmot does? And there is a lot more advanced terrain as Sunshine as well. I'm a little biased from living in Banff for so many years... but there was a reason I was there riding Sunshine and not living in Jasper riding Marmot.
As far as price they are both expensive - like any popular ski resort.

SB4L made a lot of good points. LOL at the speeding comment. But yeah, Sunshine gets SLAMMED on the weekends... so packed you just don't want to go. Both hills are pretty empty on weekdays. It's hard to find the good runs at Sunshine if you don't know the hill well (ie: months of experience there). You'll just end up riding the same ones as all the beginers and get stuck in the flat spots due to the weird layout. Once you learn how to ride the mountain, get from place to place, and know where the good runs are... how it's amazing then!


----------

